# speargun rack



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

After seein the post about a rack for spearguns, I had to build me one. I'm no carpenter but here it is........


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

you may not think of yourself as much of a carpenter...and actually it isn't a lot of "
carpentry" per se but you're certainly a talented artist!

AWESOME!......(build me one!)


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Plumb, square and level. Nice Job!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

couple cans of beer, some imagination and power tools. you've got the right idea, looks good.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, the budweiser helped me through it, got kinda aggrivating at times, haven't done any woodwork since highschool.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice! I do a handful of "personal" woodworking projects, and think the one you made looks GREAT! Where did you get the design for the Mahi? You draw it onto the wood, or use a template? A while back I built a verticlerack for my rods, but realized it fits JBL stocks also. Its on a lazy susan, so I can push it into a corner and just rotate it for different rod/gun selections.

Great job!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *Sailor612 (1/14/2009)*Very nice! I do a handful of "personal" woodworking projects, and think the one you made looks GREAT! Where did you get the design for the Mahi? You draw it onto the wood, or use a template? A while back I built a verticlerack for my rods, but realized it fits JBL stocks also. Its on a lazy susan, so I can push it into a corner and just rotate it for different rod/gun selections.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks man, nah I drew it out on a piece of wood and cut it out. But I guarntee you I made a template for the next one cause it took a while.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah...i'm horrible at free hand drawing actual things!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man thats sweet! The wood knot is perfectly placed too for an eye! Gives it some character!


----------

